# Epson WF-7110: avoid print-head clogging



## logoloco (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello,
I want to start printing t-shirts and gadgets with the sublimation technique using a modified inkjet printer to use sublimation inks.
My choise is Epson WF-7110 with the CIS Sublimation Ink System. Before proceeding with the purchase I ask you some advice on how to avoid print-head clogging. I read around that you should make a print a day (small like a stamp?), so what should I do in case of prolonged disuse such as holidays? I have to empty the cartridges and clean everything before a period of inactivity? Can I replace sublimation inks with the normal ones and vice versa? 
Thanks in advice!


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I use a Epson WF-30 and mine sits every week for at least 4 days without running.. First thing I do is a nozzle check followed by a head clean and we are ready to rock ... Been doing this for about a year now...


----------



## zbaker319 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the WF-7110 for sublimation and haven't had any problems with the print head clogging. I don't use it every day, but like ModernTreasures stated just run the nozzle check and clean if you need to. I've had mine over a year.

I do have a problem with the ink cartridges not being recognized. I just reseat them and it goes away. Sometime in the middle of the print which becomes annoying.


----------



## logoloco (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you so much! But what should I do during longer periods of inactivity?
Can I leave the printer off for 15 days without clogging the heads?


----------



## zbaker319 (Jun 26, 2007)

logoloco said:


> Thank you so much! But what should I do during longer periods of inactivity?
> Can I leave the printer off for 15 days without clogging the heads?


I never turn mine off, but I have gone over a month without using it. Just run the nozzle check prior to printing ting a job. Clean the print heads if you need to and you should be good.


----------



## logoloco (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks Zbaker319! Before receiving your reply I was about to give up with this printer. My second choice was the much more expensive Ricoh Gel Jet SG7100DN! So I can leave my printer inactive for my fifteen days holidays without fear to find the heads clogged when I return?


----------



## zbaker319 (Jun 26, 2007)

logoloco said:


> thanks Zbaker319! Before receiving your reply I was about to give up with this printer. My second choice was the much more expensive Ricoh Gel Jet SG7100DN! So I can leave my printer inactive for my fifteen days holidays without fear to find the heads clogged when I return?


There will always be some clogging but running the nozzle check and print head cleaning has worked for me. I do not use a CIS setup. I just purchased refillable cartridges and use those. I've never been a fan of the CIS (Continuous Ink System) setup.


----------



## logoloco (Jan 14, 2015)

zbaker319 said:


> There will always be some clogging but running the nozzle check and print head cleaning has worked for me. I do not use a CIS setup. I just purchased refillable cartridges and use those. I've never been a fan of the CIS (Continuous Ink System) setup.


So you do not use sublimation inks?
mmmm... this changes everything. I think the problems start just using this printing system with the CIS modification kit mounted on. The question is still alive: can I leave the Epson WF-7110 (with CIS and sublimation inks) inactive for ten-fifteen days without clogging the heads? How?


----------



## zbaker319 (Jun 26, 2007)

logoloco said:


> So you do not use sublimation inks?
> mmmm... this changes everything. I think the problems start just using this printing system with the CIS modification kit mounted on. The question is still alive: can I leave the Epson WF-7110 (with CIS and sublimation inks) inactive for ten-fifteen days without clogging the heads? How?


I do use sublimation ink. I've never had a CIS not clog on me.


----------



## logoloco (Jan 14, 2015)

So it's possibile to use sublimation inks on WF-7110 without CIS? How? Could you please give me some informations about it (links, videos...)? Thanks!


----------

